# What's The Most Accepted Food By Pygos?



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a fear my biggest pygo was on live feeders when I bought him. It would explain why he's already taken out one of my other P's and tries for the other 2 every morning (I just hear knocking left and right on the glass when I'm sleeping). He's also eaten two of my flying foxes and one zebra danio. All have been in the tank 3 months or more. I knew they'd be eaten eventually.

I've tried the 4 combinations to get him to eat so far: non-peeled shrimp w/ & w/o vitachem, hikari cichlied bio gold w/ & w/o vitachem, silversides w/ and w/o vitachem, and tilapia w/o vitachem.

He's goes for the food and swims around with it in his mouth, but when its time to eat it he just spits everything out and swims away.

Any suggestions what to add to food to help it get accepted, or just a good food they accept in general? I've never really had a problem feeding so I usually had a big variety. They seemed to like everything. Also are there any feeders that are of ok nutritional value?

Thanks


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Domelotta said:


> I have a fear my biggest pygo was on live feeders when I bought him. It would explain why he's already taken out one of my other P's and tries for the other 2 every morning (I just hear knocking left and right on the glass when I'm sleeping). He's also eaten two of my flying foxes and one zebra danio. All have been in the tank 3 months or more. I knew they'd be eaten eventually.
> 
> I've tried the 4 combinations to get him to eat so far: non-peeled shrimp w/ & w/o vitachem, hikari cichlied bio gold w/ & w/o vitachem, silversides w/ and w/o vitachem, and tilapia w/o vitachem.
> 
> ...


HAVE YOU TRIED NUTRAFIN MAX ? THEY ARE PREDATOR STICKS THEY SINK AND FLOAT AROUND LOOKING LIKE LIVE BAIT AND THEY GIVE OFF A LIVE SENT, I THINK ITS LIKE KRILL AND EARTHWORM COMBINED , ESPECIALLY IF YOU HAVE A POWERHEAD IT MAKES THE STICKS KIND OF MOVE ALL AROUND. IF HE DOESNT TAKES IT IN SAY 15 MINS NET IT OUT OR IT JUST MAKES A MESS IN YOUR TANK , FROM MY EXPERIENCE ANYWAYS, I BOUGHT A PIRAYA NOT TO LONG AGO THAT WAS RAISED ON ONLY LIVE FEEDERS AND THATS ALL I CAN GET HIM TO EAT BESIDES LIVE FEEDERS, SO FAR HE HASNT ATE ANY OF THE OTHER P'S I HAVE YET ..... SO GOOD LUCK MAN..


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

dmackey said:


> I have a fear my biggest pygo was on live feeders when I bought him. It would explain why he's already taken out one of my other P's and tries for the other 2 every morning (I just hear knocking left and right on the glass when I'm sleeping). He's also eaten two of my flying foxes and one zebra danio. All have been in the tank 3 months or more. I knew they'd be eaten eventually.
> 
> I've tried the 4 combinations to get him to eat so far: non-peeled shrimp w/ & w/o vitachem, hikari cichlied bio gold w/ & w/o vitachem, silversides w/ and w/o vitachem, and tilapia w/o vitachem.
> 
> ...


HAVE YOU TRIED NUTRAFIN MAX ? THEY ARE PREDATOR STICKS THEY SINK AND FLOAT AROUND LOOKING LIKE LIVE BAIT AND THEY GIVE OFF A LIVE SENT, I THINK ITS LIKE KRILL AND EARTHWORM COMBINED , ESPECIALLY IF YOU HAVE A POWERHEAD IT MAKES THE STICKS KIND OF MOVE ALL AROUND. IF HE DOESNT TAKES IT IN SAY 15 MINS NET IT OUT OR IT JUST MAKES A MESS IN YOUR TANK , FROM MY EXPERIENCE ANYWAYS, I BOUGHT A PIRAYA NOT TO LONG AGO THAT WAS RAISED ON ONLY LIVE FEEDERS AND THATS ALL I CAN GET HIM TO EAT BESIDES LIVE FEEDERS, SO FAR HE HASNT ATE ANY OF THE OTHER P'S I HAVE YET ..... SO GOOD LUCK MAN..
[/quote]

Thanks, they aren't like those sinking cichlid sticks are they? Like when they get coughed up they leave food dust all over the place?


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Domelotta said:


> I have a fear my biggest pygo was on live feeders when I bought him. It would explain why he's already taken out one of my other P's and tries for the other 2 every morning (I just hear knocking left and right on the glass when I'm sleeping). He's also eaten two of my flying foxes and one zebra danio. All have been in the tank 3 months or more. I knew they'd be eaten eventually.
> 
> I've tried the 4 combinations to get him to eat so far: non-peeled shrimp w/ & w/o vitachem, hikari cichlied bio gold w/ & w/o vitachem, silversides w/ and w/o vitachem, and tilapia w/o vitachem.
> 
> ...


HAVE YOU TRIED NUTRAFIN MAX ? THEY ARE PREDATOR STICKS THEY SINK AND FLOAT AROUND LOOKING LIKE LIVE BAIT AND THEY GIVE OFF A LIVE SENT, I THINK ITS LIKE KRILL AND EARTHWORM COMBINED , ESPECIALLY IF YOU HAVE A POWERHEAD IT MAKES THE STICKS KIND OF MOVE ALL AROUND. IF HE DOESNT TAKES IT IN SAY 15 MINS NET IT OUT OR IT JUST MAKES A MESS IN YOUR TANK , FROM MY EXPERIENCE ANYWAYS, I BOUGHT A PIRAYA NOT TO LONG AGO THAT WAS RAISED ON ONLY LIVE FEEDERS AND THATS ALL I CAN GET HIM TO EAT BESIDES LIVE FEEDERS, SO FAR HE HASNT ATE ANY OF THE OTHER P'S I HAVE YET ..... SO GOOD LUCK MAN..
[/quote]

Thanks, they aren't like those sinking cichlid sticks are they? Like when they get coughed up they leave food dust all over the place?
[/quote]

i cant say i have ever used the sinking cichlid sticks to make that call, but sounds similar .......i havent had any problems with the sticks i have , just over feed them a while back thats was my own fault tho, other than that has worked perfectly for me......i have 10 pygo's and i know all there eating habits , and 1 wont eat anything but live feeders and the sticks i toss in the tank, small pellets he wont touch and tilipia or catfish he wont touch , so thats my lil 2cents from experience lol good luck man


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

for a picky eater, i wouldn't even bother with pellets until it's readily accepting other foods... catfish usually works for me if i am having trouble getting a new fish to eat. i have also had pretty good luck with soaking shrimp, tilapia, and other foods in seachem garlic guard.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

so soaking foods in garlic guard helps them be accepted? I was wondering if I should try soaking it, since bio-gold has garlic in it...well I got some freeze dried krill today to try, guess garlic is next on the list.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Domelotta said:


> so soaking foods in garlic guard helps them be accepted? I was wondering if I should try soaking it, since bio-gold has garlic in it...well I got some freeze dried krill today to try, guess garlic is next on the list.


the krill in the bottle ? or frozen real krill ? if its the dried out krill good luck!! that stuff just floats and my pygo's never touch it , i have tried that several times and soaking it, seems to just float, i have 10 pygo's and they wont even trying , hope it works for you tho.. post your results i'd like to know


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

dmackey said:


> so soaking foods in garlic guard helps them be accepted? I was wondering if I should try soaking it, since bio-gold has garlic in it...well I got some freeze dried krill today to try, guess garlic is next on the list.


the krill in the bottle ? or frozen real krill ? if its the dried out krill good luck!! that stuff just floats and my pygo's never touch it , i have tried that several times and soaking it, seems to just float, i have 10 pygo's and they wont even trying , hope it works for you tho.. post your results i'd like to know
[/quote]

My other pygos attacked the freeze-dried krill pretty quick. Big boy didn't wanna try for em. All he does is like the chase the others around trying to eat their tails.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

catfish nuggets got my pickey rhom to eat...its like candy to them


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I heard that garlic stuff works.
But that might be salt water.

Some on in here should know what im talking abt


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

assclown said:


> catfish nuggets got my pickey rhom to eat...its like candy to them


I ended up getting three whole catfish fillets and cutting them to bite size pieces, soaked them in vitachem and I just break a portion off every time I feed him. I throw a few bits in it so he can pick, but it seems to have been going very well actually. He has eaten every 2-3 days.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't know why youtube destroys the quality, but w/e. I still haven't managed to find a way to get rid of spot algae. But you can see he's eating. So now I'm just working on keeping this guy thick and happy.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would try something like garlic guard to try to get him to eat it. When was the last time he ate feeders? If you cave in when he doesn't eat shrimp or whatever he wont get accustomed to it so just keep sticking it out for a week or two depending on size and offer it every couple of days.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

From the way he reacts to food in the video I'd say what you have is an overfed territorial fish. If he was hungry those catfish chunks would've never hit the bottom.


----------

